# Mary-jane is poisonious to dogs?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/pplants.htm

Never did drugs in my life but know of how MJ smells. I was checking Craigslist in the pets area and found this ad ( http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pet/1917036136.html ) which lead me to the top link about MJ being poisionous to dogs. I noticed corn plant and tomatos. Hmmm... I guess that means you need a good fenced in ediable garden then to keep them out. Well for dogs but cats can climb so you may have to box that garden in with a top or run some voltage through it.


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

It's just a myth/hoax


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bio-Gold said:


> It's just a myth/hoax


Is there a creidable source or sources to back that statement up?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/pplants.htm
> 
> Never did drugs in my life but know of how MJ smells. I was checking Craigslist in the pets area and found this ad ( http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pet/1917036136.html ) which lead me to the top link about MJ being poisionous to dogs. I noticed corn plant and tomatos. Hmmm... I guess that means you need a good fenced in ediable garden then to keep them out. Well for dogs but cats can climb so you may have to box that garden in with a top or run some voltage through it.


I've heard corn is poisonous, but never tomatoes or weed. It shouldn't be a problem though, I don't necessarily smoke up with my dog or give her hashbrownies, or do that stuff myself.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Marijuana is also too expensive to buy to let your dogs to try it out


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

When I first saw that I was thinking of the scene from Half Baked where the dogs flying over the city after one of the people in the apartment blew pot into the dogs nose. LOL. A funny scene and funny movie indeed.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I didn't read the link but I read a study once where they forced dogs to smoke more marijuana cigarettes than I've heard of most humans smoking in one sitting and the dogs didn't get high or really experience much of an effect at all. Apparently, their brains aren't wired to receive the chemicals that make humans high. Also, I had a good friend from childhood who smoked an obscene amount of the stuff while his dog was around and Im pretty sure fed it to the dog too and while I always felt sorry for the poor animal (for more reasons than that lol) it didn't keel over and die and to my knowledge is still around today.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I hear Mattitude breeds rotties. In Half Baked the dog was a rottie IIRC. Perhaps we should see if his dogs would start flying?    Hehe... of man that movie was just holarious. I've heard it is more funny if you're high and all.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

One of my dogs lives for the summer, when he can graze on the cherry tomatoes. He's done this for years and is undamaged


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

it's not dogs, but I knew a guy who used to feed his rabbit mj leaves and stems. this was years ago and the rabbit it still alive and kicking.

in nature deer/rabbit and most other herbivores love eating mj in the wild

the majority of animals wont touch the mature flowers(buds) as the resin is very bitter to the taste

and now you know


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

If dogs were troubled by consuming any of the various _Cannabis_ species, I doubt that NuHemp would be so readily available and widely distributed 

http://www.nuhemp.com/


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

KevD said:


> If dogs were troubled by consuming any of the various _Cannabis_ species, I doubt that NuHemp would be so readily available and widely distributed
> 
> http://www.nuhemp.com/


Interesting find. I wonder if the pets will have the munchies a little while after the meal?       hehe


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

The short answer is no since hemp contains little to no psychoactive compounds, even though both hemp and recreational/medicinal grade cannabis are basically derived from the same plant.

Lots of information regarding hemp nutrition can be found at NuHemp and at my favorite manufacturer/seller of hemp food products for human consumption, Ruth's Hemp Foods.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

KevD said:


> If dogs were troubled by consuming any of the various _Cannabis_ species, I doubt that NuHemp would be so readily available and widely distributed
> 
> http://www.nuhemp.com/


LOL I saw the 'Martha loves Hemp' thing on the side and it reminded me of the time when someone asked me about the Martha Stewart pet collection. I don't know why they asked me, as I neither work there or know them and I replied 'She designed everything while in prison'.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

my ex used to grow pot and his dog ate a few ounces one time and was fine.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

KevD said:


> The short answer is no since hemp contains little to no psychoactive compounds, even though both hemp and recreational/medicinal grade cannabis are basically derived from the same plant.
> 
> Lots of information regarding hemp nutrition can be found at NuHemp and at my favorite manufacturer/seller of hemp food products for human consumption, Ruth's Hemp Foods.


cannabis is closely related to the hop plant which is used in the production of everyones favourite, beer.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cory said:


> I didn't read the link but I read a study once where they forced dogs to smoke more marijuana cigarettes than I've heard of most humans smoking in one sitting and the dogs didn't get high or really experience much of an effect at all.


How did they get the dogs to smoke marijuana cigarettes ? I have seen the dogs playing poker but I doubt they can even hold cards....

Wonder what effects Cannabis would have on fish ?

Is that how they get smoked salmon?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I used to have a license to grow marijuana. My rotties used to rip the leaves off the plants and eat them. They loved it and are still alive and doing fine. Our Guinea pig loved the leaves too.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I used to have a license to grow marijuana. My rotties used to rip the leaves off the plants and eat them. They loved it and are still alive and doing fine. Our Guinea pig loved the leaves too.


Did 'killer' fly? Half Baked reference there.  LOL. God that movie is good


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Did 'killer' fly? Half Baked reference there.  LOL. God that movie is good


That is an awesome movie! Lol
Unfortunately there wasn't any flying dogs or guinea pigs. LMAO


----------

